# My favorite pike from 2018



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

View attachment 289087
View attachment 289087


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Had a great year for pike in 2018.. got some nice fish biggest around 35" or so.. still looking for a 40" Ohio unicorn... I caught one wearing a whopper plopper, which was awesome!! and check out the 13" with the blue-green mouth!! Can't complain!! Please share your esox pics from 2018


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mine 37" and my son's 36" PB. Both from Mosquito.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

West branch state park ohio.

36" 
10.5 lbs.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

A couple more ... alittle one from Rockwell ... at least I think it was a pike maybe grass pike and 1 my buddy got from from westbranch.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Never really targeted pike. Nice fish fellas. Gonna give them more attention this year. Got any helpful tips?


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

After ice out fish shallow bays, preferably north side of lake (Southern exposure, more sun=warmer water early season. Dark bottom is a plus on sunny days, bays/coves with feeder creeks will hold more fish, as youd be amazed how far up a little creek pike run in spring. 

Early season is fun because the big gators havent slid to deeper cooler water yet.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Medium size spinnerbaits in shallow areas that hold weeds in the summer months, white/chartreuse can’t go wrong. A 6” 30# fleurocarbon leader, sharp hooks to penetrate those bony heads are a must, fast action rod with some backbone for hookset. Same areas during ice out will hold pike.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Early ice out with pike... don't forget chatterbaits with a trailer or large tube baits.. I promise they work, just fish sloooww!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

nice fish guys. my biggest was 22". my 1st was 22". my last was 22". come to think of it my onlyest was 22", LOL.
sherman


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

One of my favs


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for sharing the great pictures. As a side note; Has anyone tried eating the Northern Ohio pike? I never cared for the taste of those we caught in Canada.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tastes like fish chicken lol!

No seriously I kept one I got last year and fried it up. I was alittle concerned that it wouldn't be good but was amazed that it was. I like beer batter nice and thick...helps keep the juices in lol. Pike wasn't gamey and didn't have a smell to it...all I know is next pike I come across it will be across my dinner plate. 

Don.


----------



## kdn (Apr 27, 2015)

My wife and I pretty much exclusively fish for Northern Pike in Ontario. We fillet out the bones and you have one of the best eating fish around. You have more fun catching them and just as much fun eating them. They are a little nasty smelling but when filleted, skinned and deboned they are awesome. Removing the bones is relatively easy. Check posted videos on U-Tube. WE use the slicing method out of the fillet instead of the five piece method. We do bleed all our fish out and keep them on ice in a cooler once bled out. Same for Erie eyes. We ice all our fish. leads to better tasting fish for sure. I have caught very few pike in Ohio but I'll have to try west branch and upper Cuyahoga sometime. We catch so many pike in Ontario we figure we are giving the other sport fish a nice break so they can reproduce better. Ken


----------



## Hookm n cookm (Apr 2, 2013)

Got my personal best this year from our family place near DeTour Village, MI. 42 1/2” and 14lb 12oz. Iv caught a truck load of them but can’t break 15lbs. Great eating and everyone back home loves when I give them a pack or fry some up. Bleed out a cut y bones out of filet like kdn said. Not hard to do at all. For some reason I can’t post a pic because it says it’s to large. Not sure how to fix that


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

One year while fishing in Ontario we got in late off the water and had six nice eating size pike. We were tired and decided to leave them on a stringer and hung them over the side of the boat until the the next morning. When we pulled the stringer up the next day to fillet them all that was left were the heads and some bones. Picked clean! Damn turtles! Lol! Pike are a great fish to eat and the turtles think so too!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

This was caught a couple of years ago at Mosquito. That's my dad. He caught it. Dad has passed on, but I will always have great memories of hunting, trapping, fishing, and laughing with him. 

I sure do miss him .....


----------



## Raeman70 (Oct 8, 2016)

Capt. Crude said:


> View attachment 289085


LOL, I remember watching you catch that fish and I took that pic!!


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I caught my pb this yr in Canada, a fat 42” 20# on a large spinnerbait, thought I had a Musky on but I wasn’t disappointed. I’d share pics but can’t get it done on my phone.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Getting closer to ice out. Anyone ever fish evens lake in Youngstown? I hear it’s the pike capital of Ohio. I know it’s private but I’d like to get permission to fish it? Also, maybe wade the north end of mosquito as the shoreline thaws.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> A couple more ... alittle one from Rockwell ... at least I think it was a pike maybe grass pike and 1 my buddy got from from westbranch.


The small guy is a grass pike check out the tear drop under its eye


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Raeman70 said:


> LOL, I remember watching you catch that fish and I took that pic!!


Thanks for the pic brother


----------

